# K-5 power



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My 5 K5's.. Love the PA RR engines...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Only 5?
I like the K5s also.
I got one in the mail headed my way.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

How about that, I have 5 also. Mine are all on shelves and I'm too lazy to take them down for their portrait. A 312,312AC,313, 314AW, and a 316. I'm hoping I have this picture posting figured out.






























We shall see. I see two are similar, I'll hopefully get better at this . Excuse the layout mess, am trying to get a plan I like.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am astonished! A very nice collection.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I am astonished! A very nice collection.


 Thank you BC. It's quite modest compared to some I've seen. I just wish the room was larger for more shelf space, ran out of display space. There is probably another 1/2 dozen sets and numerous odds and ends and single cars packed away. I enjoy just looking at them sometimes, and they are displayed as sets as they appeared in Gilbert's catalogues. Here's the other small wall.






Sorry about this pic. Not sure why it's blurry, probably a lousy photographer.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice train room cramden. Thanks for showing. Something to strive for. Our train
rooms are never big enough. Super cool collection.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> Very nice train room cramden. Thanks for showing. Something to strive for. Our train
> rooms are never big enough. Super cool collection.


Thank you mopac, finally decided to figure out this picture stuff. All of you here are more than willing to share so I finally got off my butt and gave it a try. Speaking of striving for, you keep buying at the rate you are and you'll pass me rather quickly.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well speaking of K5s. I have one coming. I think I got a good deal on it. Time will tell.
Paid 36.00 plus shipping. It looks good in the pics, but it has a broken stud on a center wheel. Broke off at wheel. So I have to change a wheel. I have a pacific parts chassis.
I was going to pull a center wheel today. Glad I put some more thought into it. My center
wheel has a round stud and the K5 needs a square stud. I looked on The train Tender site
and Jeff has in stock the correct wheel. Used and 4.00. I am sure it will be a decent wheel.
That's the way for me to go. The rest of my K5 should just be normal service stuff.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> Well speaking of K5s. I have one coming. I think I got a good deal on it. Time will tell.
> Paid 36.00 plus shipping. It looks good in the pics, but it has a broken stud on a center wheel. Broke off at wheel. So I have to change a wheel. I have a pacific parts chassis.
> I was going to pull a center wheel today. Glad I put some more thought into it. My center
> wheel has a round stud and the K5 needs a square stud. I looked on The train Tender site
> ...


 See, you will catch up and pass me faster then you think. Not bad finding the right wheel and used at that. That's not a bad price either on the engine. Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Well speaking of K5s. I have one coming. I think I got a good deal on it. Time will tell.
> Paid 36.00 plus shipping. It looks good in the pics, but it has a broken stud on a center wheel. Broke off at wheel. So I have to change a wheel. I have a pacific parts chassis.
> I was going to pull a center wheel today. Glad I put some more thought into it. My center
> wheel has a round stud and the K5 needs a square stud. I looked on The train Tender site
> ...


I had to replace the stud on one of mine also. PortLines has the stud alone, and I think I paid a a buck or two for it. I bought 5 just to have them on hand.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> How about that, I have 5 also. Mine are all on shelves and I'm too lazy to take them down for their portrait. A 312,312AC,313, 314AW, and a 316. I'm hoping I have this picture posting figured out.
> View attachment 370089
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... I just don't have the wall space for all my stuff. I have 6 shelves up, but they only hold 4 engines apiece, and last night I started to go through some boxes, and I had 9 Atlantic's in 1 small tub.. I have to start getting rid of stuff,lol. I just picked up ANOTHER one last night for $15 bucks!!!.. I think at last count I had 23 sets.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

cramden and flyernut, you guys are into sets. The right cars that came in the sets.
Right now that matters not to me. I guess that could change as I do more AF. No,
cramden, I will never catch you. I have 9 flyers now and I do not see me getting that many more. I plan on selling 2 of mine after I get them nice. I can see me having 10 to 12 someday. After I get a '48 302 I will probably sell my plastic 302. I have 2 282s,
one needs to go. LOL. It won't be the one I had as a kid.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Nice... I just don't have the wall space for all my stuff. I have 6 shelves up, but they only hold 4 engines apiece, and last night I started to go through some boxes, and I had 9 Atlantic's in 1 small tub.. I have to start getting rid of stuff,lol. I just picked up ANOTHER one last night for $15 bucks!!!.. I think at last count I had 23 sets.


Thank you flyernut. You got me hands down on Atlantic's, I think I have 5. There's a lot of things worse than trains to spend money on. I sold a lot of my trains in the late 90's mainly due to space limitations and having them all packed in containers. In retrospect I should have kept them as I took a beating with 2 dealers who purchased them. Oh well, lessons learned.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> cramden and flyernut, you guys are into sets. The right cars that came in the sets.
> Right now that matters not to me. I guess that could change as I do more AF. No,
> cramden, I will never catch you. I have 9 flyers now and I do not see me getting that many more. I plan on selling 2 of mine after I get them nice. I can see me having 10 to 12 someday. After I get a '48 302 I will probably sell my plastic 302. I have 2 282s,
> one needs to go. LOL. It won't be the one I had as a kid.


Mopac, there is no right or wrong way to enjoy your trains. I started out to get a boxed set of all of the 1954 catalogued sets. That didn't last all that long, to many distractions. Most of the trains purchased in the last 5-10 years just happened, I really wasn't looking for specific items. Sometimes that's more fun.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> cramden and flyernut, you guys are into sets. The right cars that came in the sets.
> Right now that matters not to me. I guess that could change as I do more AF. No,
> cramden, I will never catch you. I have 9 flyers now and I do not see me getting that many more. I plan on selling 2 of mine after I get them nice. I can see me having 10 to 12 someday. After I get a '48 302 I will probably sell my plastic 302. I have 2 282s,
> one needs to go. LOL. It won't be the one I had as a kid.


When I find the cache of 4-piece 302's, I'll let you know. I'm sure I can part with one.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Thank you flyernut. You got me hands down on Atlantic's, I think I have 5. There's a lot of things worse than trains to spend money on. I sold a lot of my trains in the late 90's mainly due to space limitations and having them all packed in containers. In retrospect I should have kept them as I took a beating with 2 dealers who purchased them. Oh well, lessons learned.


That was your worst mistake, dealing with a dealer. 20 cents on a dollar should be expected. I told my wife and youngest son who still lives with us, if I should pass unexpectedly, DO NOT contact ANY dealer as to my trains. If no one in the family wants them, throw them all in the trash, and no one will get them.. I can't stand vultures circling over a carcass.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Mopac, there is no right or wrong way to enjoy your trains. I started out to get a boxed set of all of the 1954 catalogued sets. That didn't last all that long, to many distractions. Most of the trains purchased in the last 5-10 years just happened, I really wasn't looking for specific items. Sometimes that's more fun.


I started out to regain the trains I had as a kid. I wanted the gray roadbed, switches, everything I had as a youngster. I finished that aspect, and now I have too much!!!. The problem is I spend alot of time working on them I just can't let them go,lol...


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> I started out to regain the trains I had as a kid. I wanted the gray roadbed, switches, everything I had as a youngster. I finished that aspect, and now I have too much!!!. The problem is I spend alot of time working on them I just can't let them go,lol...


 Yep, it's like having to sell or give away puppies because you have to many, always been a hard choice for me anyway. Maybe I'm a closet hoarder.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Yep, it's like having to sell or give away puppies because you have to many, always been a hard choice for me anyway. Maybe I'm a closet hoarder.


I've dealt with that puppy thing several times!!. We had 3 litters of chihuahua pups over the course of a couple of years, and it was always heart-breaking to see them go.I sold my last pup once to this couple, and they seemed like they really wanted it.. When the buyer said she hoped it would get along with her PITBULL, I dam near took it out of her hands and gave her money back.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

She hoped it would get along with her PITBULL. Oh my gosh. My son has his own house.
It is just him. His boss was having problems at home and he has moved in with my son. Paying rent of coarse. That has been no problem. Well he has come up with an idea of
his wife and daughter moving in. They have 2 cats and a dog. My son has a cat. Only
8 1/2 lb cat. 3 years old. My son's cat is a feral cat, it was dumped by mamma cat under
one of his bushes. Maybe 2 or 3 weeks old. He had to bottle feed it. It loves my son and
is very nice to him, but hates everybody else. Wants to kill everybody else. This is the meanest cat I have ever seen. Hates my son's boss and really hates the little girl. The
little girl loves my son's cat but the cat has messed her up a few times. Anyway, my son
told his boss that his cat would kill both of the little girls cats and her dog. And I believe it.
This is the only cat that growls at people, not a hiss, a growl. And she is only 8 1/2 lbs.
She stands up on her back 2 feet and is ready to fight anything. Her name is Baby. LOL.
She tolerates me. When she was young I took care of her when my son was at work.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Cramden, Wow !!! And my wife thinks I have a lot of trains.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

dooper said:


> Cramden, Wow !!! And my wife thinks I have a lot of trains.:appl::appl::appl:


Believe me, my wife thinks I also have too many.


----------

